# How well is Commissioner Michael Whan Doing?



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

How Well Is Commissioner Michael Whan Doing? 
In just three weeks the LPGA will begin its 2013 season with the playing of the ISPS Honda Women's Australian Open. It's About time. Unlike the men, there is a big gap between the end of one season and the beginning of the next. If you are an LPGA fan you had to wait twelve weeks. Twelve long weeks. In my opinion that is much too long. To be perfectly honest, it makes it tough for me to keep coming up with interesting material for this blog. My hope is that someday soon, with the help of our Commissioner Michael Whan, that period of inactivity will be cut in half.

Oh yea, that brings me to the subject of this week's blog, Mr. Michael Whan.
Now on the job for three years, are we really satisfied with the job he is doing?
Let us take a look:

What were the circumstances that led to the hiring of Mr. Whan in October of 2009?
Michael Whan was hired on October 28, 2009 (took office January 4, 2010). He took over for the then Commissioner, Carolyn Bivens, who was forced out by several high-profile players. The LPGA was sinking at that point. Sinking very fast. In 2008, the tour had 34 tournaments (24 were domestic events), the 2010 schedule that Mr. Whan inherited only had 23 events on the schedule. It was hard economic times and Mr. Whan would have his work cut out for him.

What did we know about this man when he took over as commissioner? Did he appear qualified for the job?
We knew he was 44 years old, and he and his wife, Meg, and their three children made their residence in Lake Mary, Fl. He was a 1987 graduate of Miami (Ohio), University. He was the Executive VP/ General Manager of North America TaylorMade Adidas Golf, from 1995-2000.
His most recent job was President/ CEO of something called Mission - Itec Hockey.

I have to admit that I was skeptical at this point. Sure, he had an impressive resume. But was he qualified to take over the job of the sport that I love so much? More importantly, was he capable of turning around a sinking ship, and doing it quickly?

Now that the commissioner has had three years on the job, has he lived up to our expectations?

For the rest of this article (too long to cut & paste):
Mostly Harmless: How Well Is Commissioner Michael Whan Doing?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony: This is great news for the LPGA. I believe that the arm chair golf fan needs more exposure to the talents of the LPGA players. I have little knowledge of who is who in Women's golf.

Thanks


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tony: This is great news for the LPGA. I believe that the arm chair golf fan needs more exposure to the talents of the LPGA players. I have little knowledge of who is who in Women's golf.
> 
> Thanks


Thank You.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

From a business perspective, I've always been a big proponent of Results Management as taught by Dr. Joel Ross.

Mike Whan has produced the positive results for the LPGA. The guy is doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

In the context of of the economy he's done a decent job. But when you take into account where the money comes from, i.e. its sponsorship money from other companies who will be feeling the squeeze and may find it difficult to quantify whether or not they are seeing a decent return on their investment, he's doing exceptionally well.


----------

